# Hadaly black stock cap



## umzungu (3/3/17)

..not the stubby cap!


----------



## Throat Punch (3/3/17)

umzungu said:


> ..not the stubby cap!



We have stock, check out www.throatpunch.co.za


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umzungu (3/3/17)

Throat Punch said:


> We have stock, check out www.throatpunch.co.za
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can only see the stubby caps? am I looking in the wrong place?


----------



## Throat Punch (3/3/17)

My bad  We only have the Stubby caps in stock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

